# 36471 and units billed?



## jschultz3 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a question concerning units on this code.  When coding for Sclero done on multiple veins of one leg the code is 36471 but do you need to enter the units of how many veins?  or will the units just be 1?
I have an insurance rep questioning the way these are being billed so any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 8, 2013)

The units would be 1 because the code description states multiple veins, same leg.


----------

